# Race yacht sinks, crew plucked from water.



## Scottyrocket (Nov 27, 2010)

Racing in very tough conditions in the Bass Strait (Australia) a yacht began taking on water and sank soon after. Read all about it here:

All sailors return to safety in Port fairy Race


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like everyone did the right thing. Great race organization, to be able to identify and contact the competitor closest to the sinking site and divert them to it. Also smart for the swimmers to make a bigger target (and not lose anyone) by all hooking together.


----------



## Scottyrocket (Nov 27, 2010)

ORCV run races in some of the most treacherous waters in the world so most crew, if not all, have done practical sea safety and survival courses. ORCV, AMSA, the crew of the stricken yacht and the crew of the rescuing yacht all did a great job under the circumstances. 
Luckily the Yacht was a few Kms out to sea as the shore is mostly large waves breaking onto cliffs.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Its been a rough Easter for boating in Oz. Four people have drowned, including a yachtie in Tasmania.

Ilenart


----------

